# Battery lighting system.



## Nuff Daddy (Mar 13, 2012)

My generator is on It's Last leg and I was thinking about going with a battery setup instead. Any advice on the number of batterys and the types of lights I should use would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

If your going the battery route it sounds like you need to run (10) 50 watt LED's. Not sure what it takes for batteries to accomplish this. From my experience if you are switching from HPS to LED you will be dissapointed. No generator would be nice though.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Mar 13, 2012)

With a little research I did I have decided to go with HPS and a small genny. I really liked the idea of silence but the water I shoot in is very muddy and I've heard LEDs don't penetrate murky water at all. I'll probably run 4 or 5 150 watt HPS around the front of the boat. I'll be able to run a 1000 or Maby a 2000 watt Honda wich will be quiet enough. I'll get twice as much light with the new setup than I did with my old setup of 4 500 watt halos and be using half the power. If anybody has any help on how to setup HPS lights your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

